# Doing this again, BEST dogs for children and small home?? HELP!



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Well everyone, we were going to adopt a dog and it did not go through, the dog had several health issues and the Vet DID NOT recommend the Rescue let a family w a 2yr adopt it, we were a bit sad but we feel that was not meant to be.

I come here again a bit more open minded....

I REALLY just want to find a dog breed that will be great family dog w small kids and that will not need to run non-stop all day. We have a HUGE field and an awesome dog park, but not a fenced yard, so a dog that won't take off also.

We did research Mr.Google and a few that we found so far, but no clue what would really be best for us:

BRITTANY
GOLDEN RETRIEVER
LAB
ENGLISH SETTER
NOVA SCOTIA (had never heard of it in my life)
BEAGLE

Please help!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dogs that wont take off, are a dog you keep contained, do not let your dog of any breed walk around off leash how much exercise roughly do you think you could give each day?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok brittanys, labs (younger), and nova scotias are high energy and are going to want to run run run (not sure on their off switch), goldens are med-med high energy. I would do a beagle for you from that list, I have no idea on the english setter  good luck and I'm sorry your adoption didn't go through


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.

We have a great huge, fenced dog park buy us and we could take on Summer/Spring and Fall days...but winter could be a problem. I am home so I could walk AM, afternoon, pm's..probably 2-3x /week my husband would take the dog to my in-laws, huge yard...

I definitely do not have a lot of space INDOORS....at least not to run.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

A beagle over about 2 would be just about ideal, I think. They're not safe off leash or outside a fence, because of their nose, but they're GOOD dogs with lovely temperaments and while they're high energy outdoors, tend to be low energy indoors.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Much as I dislike them, Beagles tend to be sturdy, tolerant, friendly dogs that do well with kids and other dogs. You'll need to teach a strong recall though but leaving them unsupervised is a serious no no.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

My friend has a beagle mix (bull dog I think) and is a HANDFUL, but they put zero training into the dog from day 1, it does great w their son though...
but the thing is SOLID LOL
My husband isnt a huge fan....this is waaaaaaaay harder than we thought the process would be. Man...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly, to get easier you might do better to look at individual dogs, and assess them on a case by case basis. You know what you need. you'll know when you see it in another dog. That's much easier than trying to pick a breed, when there's variation within the breed, always. The individual's STILL going to be the most important thing, and going to have to be assessed. So just... look at individuals.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Honestly, to get easier you might do better to look at individual dogs, and assess them on a case by case basis. You know what you need. you'll know when you see it in another dog. That's much easier than trying to pick a breed, when there's variation within the breed, always. The individual's STILL going to be the most important thing, and going to have to be assessed. So just... look at individuals.


what do you mean? sorry, English isnt my first language so sometimes I get lost LOL

We might be going towards a younger dog this time...still want to rescue but want younger which is harder to find.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MrsB said:


> what do you mean? sorry, English isnt my first language so sometimes I get lost LOL
> 
> We might be going towards a younger dog this time...still want to rescue but want younger which is harder to find.


Don't worry about breeds. Look at rescue dogs near you, and find out if those dogs have what you want. Breed decisions won't help you as much.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

oh I see. But we got discouraged after looking at so many from Rescues and shelters and aaaaaall we hear is "good w older children", "good w NO children" etc....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MrsB said:


> oh I see. But we got discouraged after looking at so many from Rescues and shelters and aaaaaall we hear is "good w older children", "good w NO children" etc....


But if you're looking for a rescue, you're still looking in rescues and shelters - just limiting your pool MORE by looking for a specific breed.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

this for example is a Rescue/Shelter by us:

http://animalhouseshelter.com/?page_id=343


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

CptJack said:


> But if you're looking for a rescue, you're still looking in rescues and shelters - just limiting your pool MORE by looking for a specific breed.


I think we will not look at rescues only....we are realizing that might be harder this way then a breeder, which I did not want to...but.....we shall see


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Our Lab puppy that will be nine month old has knocked me over 3 times so far. And I weigh about 245 pounds at the moment. And I assure you she is far better trained than 99 percent of nine month old Lab Puppies.

How tough is your two year old?


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Our Lab puppy that will be nine month old has knocked me over 3 times so far. And I weigh about 245 pounds at the moment. And I assure you she is far better trained than 99 percent of nine month old Lab Puppies.
> 
> How tough is your two year old?


ohhh he is tough!!!! Brave. And scary fearless!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Beagles definitely cannot be trusted off leash, they will take off for sure.

What about a Boston Terrier? They're supposed to be good family dogs.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

My sister - in - law has a beagle / lab 10 month old puppy and he is around her a lot. At least 3 full days/week at my in laws house


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Beagles definitely cannot be trusted off leash, they will take off for sure.
> 
> What about a Boston Terrier? They're supposed to be good family dogs.


I'll probably be shot for saying this but I don't like them 
I think they look like gremlins


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

MrsB said:


> ohhh he is tough!!!! Brave. And scary fearless!



Good! Kids tend to bounce. Labs are sweet. FAR too sweet for me. I have ACDs. But my wife LOVES Labs and after we had to lay our old man down after Thanksgiving, we got Keely....

She is cool and a mess.

She went from this









To this










Right now she is about 65 pounds and not done growing.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

How about a Rat Terrier? They are pretty dang nice dogs. Less terrier like than many of the terriers. But freaky intelligent and great all around dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> How about a Rat Terrier? They are pretty dang nice dogs. Less terrier like than many of the terriers. But freaky intelligent and great all around dogs.


I think they're outside the US, which makes a RT almost impossible, though I agree - a standard would be great. A lot of the smaller ones seem to develop an aversion to kids pretty easily. Not aggression, but sort of shyness and avoidance. (I will add: young children. I think it's the noise and roughness factor. Doesn't make the kids bad, but their lack of volume control and consistency and motor control doesn't seem to sit well with the miniatures I've been around and even some of the standards are pretty wary. Though, in fairness, I see a similar trait, often with more snapping, in MANY small dogs - and not without reason on the part of hte dog)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Just for reference, the OP's other thread: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/185818-right-breed-we-want.html

I still think you should keep an eye on rescues and look for non-shedding mixes. You've only been looking at rescues for a week and a half; don't get discouraged yet!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

CptJack said:


> I think they're outside the US, which makes a RT almost impossible, though I agree - a standard would be great. A lot of the smaller ones seem to develop an aversion to kids pretty easily. Not aggression, but sort of shyness and avoidance. (I will add: young children. I think it's the noise and roughness factor. Doesn't make the kids bad, but their lack of volume control and consistency and motor control doesn't seem to sit well with the miniatures I've been around and even some of the standards are pretty wary. Though, in fairness, I see a similar trait, often with more snapping, in MANY small dogs - and not without reason on the part of hte dog)



The smallest rat terrier I know will run through ten adults to find the one kid in the crowd.

I am not sure where the OP is though.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Tks guys 

Just to clarify I am in the US, but I am from Brasil.

Now, terrier, hmmm , not w my son. We are looking into golden doodles. I found a woman that has a puppy an another one that has a 2 yr old one, both up for adoption. We contacted them, so we'll see.

I have been here for a lil while but at rescues and all we have been searching for months 

My husband is thinking either a golden doodle or a lab mix that won't get as big. So the search continues, what do you guys think of these 2 options?
And he also firmly believes on getting a puppy vs an older dog (again because of my son), is he totally off?

Tks!!


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I am not a beagle fan, but I think it'd be a good match for you from that list. Compact, reasonably trainable, would be fine on lead, friendly, medium energy, pretty accessible.

If you are looking online, there is a definite reason you are seeing an "older children only" tag. Rescues do that to cover their behind lest it be found out that one of their dogs bit a toddler (who was left alone with the dog and poking it in the eye, but that doesn't matter).

Some dogs would probably do just fine with a young child (and some would not) you don't know until you go and meet the dog and talk to the shelter/rescue more in depth.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Any reason you don't want to go with a pit bull type?

I think a well bred am staff or the perfect rescue would work great for you if you just bought a flirt pole for exercise. Mine never goes on "walks"...


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

I would contact the rescue/shelter you want to adopt from and tell them your needs, and see if they can match you with the right pooch. I see the shelter you linked is in huntly IL

You may have an issue finding a dog, though. Every rescue/shelter I have seen in the area has had a stipulation of a fenced yard.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

BasenjiMomma said:


> I would contact the rescue/shelter you want to adopt from and tell them your needs, and see if they can match you with the right pooch. I see the shelter you linked is in huntly IL
> 
> You may have an issue finding a dog, though. Every rescue/shelter I have seen in the area has had a stipulation of a fenced yard.


thank you so much...



DJEtzel said:


> Any reason you don't want to go with a pit bull type?
> 
> I think a well bred am staff or the perfect rescue would work great for you if you just bought a flirt pole for exercise. Mine never goes on "walks"...


definitely want a 'walkable' doggy


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGoodness ... I looked at the shelter site you gave. I would go for Fanny, Freddie, or fritz! They are pups.  They may be energetic ... but all pups are that I have known. They are listed as Beagle/Terrier mixes.

I had pups when my children were 2 years old. I liked raising them around my children and also it teaches the children responsibility and respect for living creatures.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Please don't get any doodles or poodle mixes. Just get a poodle or if your going to rescue it then nvm. Just don't get from a breeder. 

Just a warning, I have a poodle and he does not like kids all that much. He wasn't raised with any though so that might have something to do with it. I think in general small dogs and kids don't usually do well. It's not that he's aggressive to kids, he's just not all that interested. He also gets uptight with children running towards him or around him. So a puppy might be better because regardless of breed I think most dogs not raised with children could have issues with them as adults. 

As far as small dogs and kids not getting along, that's determined by you. I have a cousin who got his daughter a puppy for her 3rd bday. They came over the house with the puppy and the child behaved horribly with the dog. At one point they had to threaten her that they would get rid of it because she was carrying it around basically by its neck. I was extremely upset about the whole thing. I'm not sure how old your child is though, so as long as your confident in his understanding of normal behavior and treatment of a dog then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks all 

It has been decided we definitely will not go w a small dog, my husband just sent me this, please be gentle, we are considering every option at this point as long as is a good fit. Thanks 
http://centralil.ebayclassifieds.co...dendoodle-puppies-f2-medium-size/?ad=28379755


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

I know you're not in favor of an adult boxer... so, what about Cavalier King Charles Spaniels? Smaller dogs, GOOD with kids, and just overall good dogs. Sweet natured, don't require tons of exercise but would love walks. Brushing a few times a week should be good for this breed.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

TRDmom said:


> I know you're not in favor of an adult boxer... so, what about Cavalier King Charles Spaniels? Smaller dogs, GOOD with kids, and just overall good dogs. Sweet natured, don't require tons of exercise but would love walks. Brushing a few times a week should be good for this breed.


We have eliminated the small dog option 
Thank you


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

There are loads of great looking dogs and puppies at that rescue you posted. I agree with Abbylynn - Freddy and family are adorable as are the Dukes (just love Bo's colouring) and also Squiggy's clan.


----------



## Lolapup2013 (Jul 16, 2013)

You wont get a much better family dog than a Lab, so anything with a Lab in it, either full breed or mix is a good choice. They are larger but they wont be "running" about a house anyways, at least id expect you to teach them not too even a small dog, u wouldnt want darting around  lol. In terms of excercise aslong as he/she is walked morning afternoon and night time and decent lengthed walks. Then any dog will be happy. We are due to collect our Lab puppy on Saturday and my sons almost 3 aswell. We stay in a flat (apartment) - not for long term as eventually will be in a house in future and timing is perfect for a pup right now with me being stay at home mum and she will be well excercised (when old enough to endure proper big walks). Im not sure of any other good family dogs as my knowledge isnt as vast as others here jst thought id share my opinion.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=-45375425 This says this dog is good with kids and other dogs.

PLEASE DO NOT BUY A DOODLE! You'll be directly supporting a BYB. Surely you're not that desperate for a dog as to knowingly put money into the hands of someone who just wants to make cash off their dogs.

http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=-1279051 This guy looks like the happiest dog in the world

http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=-22444517 This flat out says she knows basic commands and enjoys children, with pictures of her licking kids in the face.

http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=-24901182
http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=44392031
These two have the kindest eyes.

I'm not sure where any of them have said they can't be around children or anything else. As far as I've seen, more of those dogs on that site look fine.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=-45375425 This says this dog is good with kids and other dogs.
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT BUY A DOODLE! You'll be directly supporting a BYB. Surely you're not that desperate for a dog as to knowingly put money into the hands of someone who just wants to make cash off their dogs.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! Samuel would be prefect! He is so sweet!


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Even disregarding the fact that the doodle breeder doesn't sound very responsible, I would never bring a dog that young into the house if I had a toddler. 

I have SCARS from raising my two puppies (both gave up nipping around 5-6 months) and I can't imagine if I was small and had sensitive skin like a small child. Not to mention the knocked-down factor.


----------



## Lolapup2013 (Jul 16, 2013)

blenderpie said:


> Even disregarding the fact that the doodle breeder doesn't sound very responsible, I would never bring a dog that young into the house if I had a toddler.
> 
> I have SCARS from raising my two puppies (both gave up nipping around 5-6 months) and I can't imagine if I was small and had sensitive skin like a small child. Not to mention the knocked-down factor.



I must to agree to the sense im a little wary with my puppy coming home on Saturday and my son being 3 in Sept living together until she learns to not bite etc. However timing wise its perfect with me having time to train dog and give her attention she needs. My son spends 3 nights a week with his dad so he will have that time away i also am crate training and clicker training Lola and putting stair gates on my bedroom and my sons bedroom door so he can go in and play away in peace. I have accepted there will be incidents and its a learning curve for both him and puppy...and me! But they will be best friends when they grow up together and thats what matters.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

That breeder doesn't look great at all...I also don't understand how they claim that all their dogs live in a family setting, in the house etc, then all the adults that they have for sale state they have been in a kennel all their life. No health testing information, plus seems very shady that those types of puppies would be selling for $200?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

TinyTails said:


> That breeder doesn't look great at all...I also don't understand how they claim that all their dogs live in a family setting, in the house etc, then all the adults that they have for sale state they have been in a kennel all their life. No health testing information, plus seems very shady that those types of puppies would be selling for $200?


 This x10000000000000, if you are going to go labradoodle look for some in shelters.....and I would go for an adult esp with a little one running around. Chances are the puppy will nip for a very long time (even with consistent positive reinforcement training) since it has lab in it. Just be patient and don't rush into buying a puppy because they are cute.  it's hard to resist trust me...so no small dog but kid friendly, medium energy...maybe a rough collie? maybe a rescue collie


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it when people come here, ask for advice, and do whatever they want anyway.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

CptJack said:


> I love it when people come here, ask for advice, and do whatever they want anyway.


I do not understand the tone on this because all I am doing is looking at ALL options. I NEVER said we would go ahead and buy, I am ONLY asking for advice on the links. Please think before saying something that is not really true. Thank you.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for the great advice so far, we are very divided in between a puppy/young and an adult, I am sure I am not the first one to be in such situation. We want to be able to rescue and want to be able to find a PERFECT match, so we are looking at all options and being patient. I started this search about 3 months ago and am in no RUSH to get any dog just because......we want this to be a strong commitment.



TinyTails said:


> That breeder doesn't look great at all...I also don't understand how they claim that all their dogs live in a family setting, in the house etc, then all the adults that they have for sale state they have been in a kennel all their life. No health testing information, plus seems very shady that those types of puppies would be selling for $200?


I am not sure and that is why I posted the link. I NEVER got a puppy from anywhere so I am trying to learn ALL I can.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would advise against BYB puppies for your child's safety, I think you said you have a young son?

The problem with BYB puppies is that they don't health test their dogs generally, and don't specifically select the mother and father dog in order to breed the puppies with the best temperament, just to make more and more puppies. On top of that, if they're really shady you may get a puppy, find out it has a health issue you weren't told about and then all of a sudden the 'breeder' can't be found. Or you can find that the puppy grows up to be unstable temperamentally which can be dangerous. 

Just for your own well being and in the interests of the best choice for your family, I would avoid dogs from that breeder, and those like them.

Even cute puppies can have worms and parvo!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you, what does BYB mean?

Yes I have a 2yo son.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Thank you to everyone for the great advice so far, we are very divided in between a puppy/young and an adult, I am sure I am not the first one to be in such situation. We want to be able to rescue and want to be able to find a PERFECT match, so we are looking at all options and being patient. I started this search about 3 months ago and am in no RUSH to get any dog just because......we want this to be a strong commitment.
> I am not sure and that is why I posted the link. I NEVER got a puppy from anywhere so I am trying to learn ALL I can.


 Puppies from reputable breeders are usually more expensive because they do the health testing and are raised with the family and have their first round of shots. You aren't going to find a reputable labradoodle breeder (they are a designer breed) that are breed just because they look good and are getting popular. You just really want to make sure you find a reputable breeder that do all they can to make sure the puppy is healthy. If you want a puppy (which I strongly disagree with when you have a toddler) and you REALLY want a labradoodle puppy look in shelters...they are very common.

BYB is back yard breeder...means they don't health test their dogs or anything (mostly they just deworm, MAYBE they do the first vaccinations but unlikely) they are sometimes an oops litter, but a LOT of the time they are just breeding for money.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

MrsB said:


> definitely want a 'walkable' doggy


Pit Bulls are absolutely "walkable" but I'm saying that they can have just a little more energy, and usually walks do not take the edge off of many dogs... they need more stimulation like running/chasing and games, etc. plus training, which is where a flirt pole comes in great handy and keeps dogs calm in the house. 

Pit Bulls are sturdy, there are TONS of great pits in rescues (where they are kept in foster homes and you can ask the fosters how they are with other dogs/cats/kids/etc) and they are very people friendly and eager to please. They LOVE their humans and are good watch/alert dogs. They are usually very couch potato-y in the house if they have a good off switch.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Yeah def dont want to support the BYB then, that is why our first choice was a rescue.

We will talk it over. I want an older dog (2yrs old-ish), my husband a puppy. HE thinks w a child is best to grow w the puppy, train etc.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

It's best to get a puppy when the child is a little bit older maybe 8 years old because then they can do what they need to do to detour the puppy from nipping. Like turning around and ignoring or leaving the room, or pet nicely. It's better when they are older....so if your husband can wait 5 years or so it would be best. Usually people get frustrated with both because even though you know the puppy is going to nip as soon as the child cries then the puppy is labelled as "aggressive" and it's not the case (I know not everyone thinks this way but some people do) and it's hard to remember that the puppy is just being a puppy and is a baby really....


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> It's best to get a puppy when the child is a little bit older maybe 8 years old because then they can do what they need to do to detour the puppy from nipping. Like turning around and ignoring or leaving the room, or pet nicely. It's better when they are older....so if your husband can wait 5 years or so it would be best. Usually people get frustrated with both because even though you know the puppy is going to nip as soon as the child cries then the puppy is labelled as "aggressive" and it's not the case (I know not everyone thinks this way but some people do) and it's hard to remember that the puppy is just being a puppy and is a baby really....


You are totally right and I agree.
My husband is not AGAINST an older dog. My Sister in law got her lab/beagle mix about 4 months ago, she is now 10mo, and she is GREAT w my son.
The dog is at my in-laws during the day everyday while she is at work, because they have a huge fenced yard and love dogs. And my mother-in-law watches my son 2 or 3x / week, always. So I honestly think that breed w a mix might be a good match. Just have to find THE one.

Husband says he'd be OK with a 7-8mo old and up if needed...


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

kcomstoc said:


> Puppies from reputable breeders are usually more expensive because they do the health testing and are raised with the family and have their first round of shots. You aren't going to find a reputable labradoodle breeder (they are a designer breed)
> 
> BYB is back yard breeder...means they don't health test their dogs or anything (mostly they just deworm, MAYBE they do the first vaccinations but unlikely) they are sometimes an oops litter, but a LOT of the time they are just breeding for money.


You can absolutely find labradoodle breeders that health test and breed sound dogs.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

LoMD13 said:


> You can absolutely find labradoodle breeders that health test and breed sound dogs.


I would think it was very uncommon....but if you say they are out there I don't have anything to refute what you say. Is there a website that you could link? I just think A LOT of them are BYB


MrsB said:


> You are totally right and I agree.
> My husband is not AGAINST an older dog. My Sister in law got her lab/beagle mix about 4 months ago, she is now 10mo, and she is GREAT w my son.
> The dog is at my in-laws during the day everyday while she is at work, because they have a huge fenced yard and love dogs. And my mother-in-law watches my son 2 or 3x / week, always. So I honestly think that breed w a mix might be a good match. Just have to find THE one.
> 
> Husband says he'd be OK with a 7-8mo old and up if needed...


 that would be much better....then at least it would be fully potty trained. I still think a rough collie would be good for you


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, lemme go google rough collie, be back 

whoooooa that hair 
I think we want to avoid MAJOR shedders, no offense 
I know all dogs shed, yes


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

the more I talk to my dear husband the more I realize he MUST come to this forum so we can put some sense in him LOL
Here are the dogs he brings up:

weimerainer;
vizla;
lab;
brittany;

wth? At a farm, maybe???? LOL
:S


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

MrsB said:


> the more I talk to my dear husband the more I realize he MUST come to this forum so we can put some sense in him LOL
> Here are the dogs he brings up:
> 
> weimerainer;
> ...


Yea... other than the lab all of those are OVERFLOWING WITH ENERGY FOR DAYS. Labs can be high energy too, but the others are just over the top about it. It's not an inherently bad thing if you can handle it, it's just that most people can't.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I am curious to learn more about the Brittany breed, 
I read some can be couch-potatoes indoors and playful outdoors, how about with kids??


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Ok, lemme go google rough collie, be back
> 
> whoooooa that hair
> I think we want to avoid MAJOR shedders, no offense
> I know all dogs shed, yes


 Believe it or not the smooth version sheds a lot more than the rough...You can brush them once a day and it's not that bad from what people that own them say. Of course they blow their coat 2 times a year but that only lasts a week or so and that's when they have a lot of hair. It's ok if you don't feel up to it but they are amazing dogs  as you can see from my signature I will be blessed with one soon (hopefully).  you could google the smooth version, even though they shed more (also be careful with lab mixes if they get the lab coat then you will have a big sheder on your hands.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

LoMD13 said:


> You can absolutely find labradoodle breeders that health test and breed sound dogs.


It doesn't really matter. They're mutts and there are tons of those in shelters. Just because it's some new fad to have a poodle mix doesn't take away from the fact that their just glorified mutts.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

In comparison to a Shiba Inu (which is all I know as far as shedding, temperament and energy) how is a Brittany?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

MrsB said:


> I am curious to learn more about the Brittany breed,
> I read some can be couch-potatoes indoors and playful outdoors, how about with kids??


I was looking into Brittanies a while ago. They are known to be good with kids, but I would say the couch potato ones are few and far between, more of a fluke than anything. You could try contacting a breeder and asking them about their specific dogs, but I would not expect to get a medium level energy Brit.

As a specific example; I would expect a Brit to be able to run for 3 hours or more and not break a sweat. They also can be hyper in the house.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

ireth0 said:


> I was looking into Brittanies a while ago. They are known to be good with kids, but I would say the couch potato ones are few and far between, more of a fluke than anything. You could try contacting a breeder and asking them about their specific dogs, but I would not expect to get a medium level energy Brit.
> 
> As a specific example; I would expect a Brit to be able to run for 3 hours or more and not break a sweat. They also can be hyper in the house.



hmmm, such a shame, LOVE the looks, the fact they are good family dogs, and if it sheds, at least looks a lot better than a lab (to me). I have an acquaintance that has 2, and she trains them, I am going to try contacting her for some info. She knows my family and my last dog issues too (she helped us re-home him)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I know of a few Brittany's from training classes and the dog park where I work. 

NONE are couch potatoes. Very jumpy/springy, no impulse control... Very sweet and smart though. Don't shed as bad as a lab by any means. All are GREAT with kids though. An older Brittany may be a good option!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I know of a few Brittany's from training classes and the dog park where I work.
> 
> NONE are couch potatoes. Very jumpy/springy, no impulse control... Very sweet and smart though. Don't shed as bad as a lab by any means. All are GREAT with kids though. An older Brittany may be a good option!


This is sounding good 
Thanks.

Might look into the rescue. How "older"?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

MrsB said:


> In comparison to a Shiba Inu (which is all I know as far as shedding, temperament and energy) how is a Brittany?


I took in a 4wk old Brit and raised her, military base dog pound didn't have the support to care for her,, very keen intelligent, very focused gal pleasant temperament friendly no matter where I took her confident, with a soft nature.. definitely a dog that has the energy for an active family for playing, hiking, walking trails. Some guy told me this was a dog that you could teach completely on hand signals and she was just super super smart and focused to me. I worked long shifts with long times between days off and she did just fine .. And when I first got her I lived in the barracks where we not suppose to have dogs lol ...and she just got it, that we needed to be quiet and to stay put under the bed when the wrong people came to my room..  Time spent with any dog brings out the best in working as a team. Brushed her daily and don't feel she was excessive in shedding all over everything. Am not sure what it actually meant when you say couch potato,, I think high active dogs are great for finding activities with them, and they come in the house relax with the family because they content. If a brit fell in my lap again I would take them Jennifer was loyal and very dependable


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I took in a 4wk old Brit and raised her, military base dog pound didn't have the support to care for her,, very keen intelligent, very focused gal pleasant temperament friendly no matter where I took her confident, with a soft nature.. definitely a dog that has the energy for an active family for playing, hiking, walking trails. Some guy told me this was a dog that you could teach completely on hand signals and she was just super super smart and focused to me. I worked long shifts with long times between days off and she did just fine .. And when I first got her I lived in the barracks where we not suppose to have dogs lol ...and she just got it, that we needed to be quiet and to stay put under the bed when the wrong people came to my room..  Time spent with any dog brings out the best in working as a team. Brushed her daily and don't feel she was excessive in shedding all over everything. Am not sure what it actually meant when you say couch potato,, I think high active dogs are great for finding activities with them, and they come in the house relax with the family because they content. If a brit fell in my lap again I would take them Jennifer was loyal and very dependable


Wonderful to hear. Thank you 

I am reading into the breed now and so far I am very pleased. 

I am OK with exercising the dog everyday, we have an awesome dog park by us and a back yard with a fence (in-laws) 10 min away, so the dog would def get to run.

I meant couch-potato as in lay around and chill while inside, and not getting into everything like some dogs do, but then VERY active outdoors when we are out


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

I love dogs like Kooikerhondje, Silken Windhound and Dutch Shepherd. I'd consider getting the first two if I lived in a small house BUT could give them the exercise they need. 

Right now I own a schnauzer, and she's a great dog! Playful, cuddly, very trainable and a great companion. 

There are so many dogs to choose from, good luck with finding the perfect one.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Wonderful to hear. Thank you
> 
> I am reading into the breed now and so far I am very pleased.
> 
> ...


I would say it's possible to find a Brit like that, but it shouldn't be what you're expecting when looking into getting one. Some are able to settle nicely in the house, but many cannot.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> I would say it's possible to find a Brit like that, but it shouldn't be what you're expecting when looking into getting one. Some are able to settle nicely in the house, but many cannot.


Yeah, ditto this. I looked into Brits at one point and decided I could not handle the energy level, combined with a sporting dog brain. Given that I do multiple mile (as in 10+) mile hikes in rough terrain, have my own fenced yard, and take the dogs swimming and do a TON of training and indoor play, that's saying something. I would *not* go into a brit expecting a dog who settles in the house, after being taken to the dog park or to run in a fenced yard, but is otherwise being given leash walks.

Also, really, really realize that a dog running in a familiar environment like a fenced in back yard is not really much exercise for most dogs. Dog parks can be, because of strange new dogs there, but they're also risky for the same reason.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Wonderful to hear. Thank you
> 
> I am reading into the breed now and so far I am very pleased.
> 
> ...


My dog is like that, but I suspect it's more a dog-specific trait than breed-specific. If you're looking at rescues that have their dogs in foster homes, they should be able to give good fairly accurate information about a specific dog's behavior.

I really think you should go to a local rescue and explain what you want. A well-run rescue should be able to match you with the right dog.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

MrsB said:


> This is sounding good
> Thanks.
> 
> Might look into the rescue. How "older"?


So, did you look at ANY of those dogs I linked that are in the shelter you posted? 
Your shelter is full of young, medium size, short haired, low shedding, kid friendly dogs.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

To answer an earlier question: "BYB" stands for "backyard breeder." Usually, this is someone who loves their dogs, but is an irresponsible breeder. They often have just one or two males and breed those males with all of the females they own, without knowing or caring if they're actually a good match (structurally, temperamentally, and health-wise). They typically do not health test their dogs -- they take them to the vet for checkups, but they do not screen for any genetic issues possible in their breed. Therefore, they can unknowingly breed unhealthy puppies. Many of these issues don't show up until a dog is an adult, so the buyer may not know there's a problem until a couple years down the line, at which point they can be hit with big vet bills and heartbreak. 

Sometimes, going to a reputable breeder (one who health tests, preferably shows or works their dogs in some way, carefully matches their breeding dogs, doesn't use one male over and over, and provides you with at least a two-year health guarantee) is more expensive, but that's not always the case with in-demand mixes like labradoodles and goldendoodles. I've seen a lot of them selling for $1500-$2000 from bad breeders.

Also, if you're looking into some kind of doodle, remember what I told you in your other thread about poodle mixes not being guaranteed non-shedding. Some of them have the curly poodle coat that won't shed, but others have the wavy golden coat or the short lab coat that will, and some have an in-between, hard-to-groom coat. 

I would really advise against a puppy when you own such a young child. Puppies are rough and bitey, and they frustrate and accidentally hurt adults all of the time. We have SO many threads here from people who are overwhelmed and crying because of their puppies. I would also advise against any breed known to be high energy. Yes, you could luck out and end up with a couch potato individual, but it's not likely. Active dogs are a menace when their needs are not met.

Also, how much do you want to spend? If you're looking into purebreds from a breeder, you'll probably be paying close to $1000 or even $2000.

Like I said, you've only been seriously looking for less than two weeks. Keep watching the Petfinder listings, and inquire about any dogs that sound good. I really think that a non-shedding mix of some sort, like you originally wanted, is still your best bet.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you so much I do appreciate all the input 
I have NOT being lookng for only 2 weeks though. We have been looking and going to adoption events for months.
We thought we wanted the small non-shedding but have since come to realize they might not be good for us.

As far as all the other comments, I did look at the rescue's dogs, and we are still going to check the out, I am ONLY asking for suggestions on more specific breeds because I AM married and am not choosing this alone 

Thank you all


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> I would say it's possible to find a Brit like that, but it shouldn't be what you're expecting when looking into getting one. Some are able to settle nicely in the house, but many cannot.


totally agree you can take any trait a dog has to offer and make it crazy unmanageable or balanced and manageable.. Any dog can be way off the charts crazy unmanageable.. High drive dogs, I don't need to invoke it as the first thing I expose them too.. to know it's there, I know the ability to be a full blown monster lives just under the surface . How many people get a puppy and the first activities they do are free willy in the house, rile them up non stop it's the only activity they do with them because they so CUTE and funny.as a silly puppy...now you have provoked the crazy first.. ,,, and some high end active breeds it's like giving an infant a loaded machine gun with the safety off... lol... traits are just traits all the dogs have them... you don't have to develop the extreme side of those traits first before you teach them the calm side of those traits so you have a balance to work with.. For my brit she was full of life when we were out on our activities, but she knew from her first learning calm, patience, stillness always eye contact ... I have always agreed with the full spectrum of ability a trait has to offer.. no dog should only develop one mode to operate on..


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

First, even though you have a dog park nearby and it _may_ be an option for exercising a dog, I would highly suggest NOT considering it as a given during the search process. Meaning, make sure that you can provide all the exercise and mental stimulation the dog requires without setting foot in the dog park. Even with a dog-friendly dog, that doesn't mean the dog will enjoy dog parks, will feel comfortable there, that the dynamics of the park won't change in a year or two (different owners, different dogs, maybe problems/fights happening). If you get a puppy of ANY breed, you cannot predict exactly how he will do with strange dogs once he is grown. 



> We have a great huge, fenced dog park buy us and we could take on Summer/Spring and Fall days...but winter could be a problem.


Remember that a lot of dogs are actually MORE active in winter than in summer, the cooler air make it easier to hike and run without overheating and snow can be like doggie crack; even the very short coated pitties I know usually have much more get-up and go in the winter and just need a coat. In 30 degree weather with mild wind, my dog enjoys about 2 hours of brisk hiking as normal daily exercise. Any less and he is stir crazy. The past 2 days in 90+ degree weather? He went out in the yard and sniffed around and watched the birds and slept like a log inside. 

If you do intend to use dog parks and off-leash open areas regularly, I would actually advise against a pit bull type even though I think they are amazing family dogs (and do usually have good indoor "off-switches" as adults).

And basically I agree with everything that Crantastic wrote just above me.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

What Crantastic and Shell said.



MrsB said:


> Thank you so much I do appreciate all the input
> I have NOT being lookng for only 2 weeks though. We have been looking and going to adoption events for months.
> We thought we wanted the small non-shedding but have since come to realize they might not be good for us.
> 
> ...


Remember too, at some point you're adopting (or buying) a specific dog. Breed characteristics can help in a search, but individual dogs will vary. Also, unless you're working with a breed-specific rescue, the breed label isn't always accurate (sometimes not even close). When you're looking for rescue, it's probably better to evaluate each dog on its own rather than based on breed. The benefit of an adult dog is that you more or less know what you're getting. Puppies are more like wildcards - you can't be absolutely sure how they'll turn out until they're grown.

You said you've been attending adoption events - have you spoken with the rescue people about what you're looking for? Have they made suggestions? There could be a dog in rescue that's not one of the breeds on your list, but is a great match.

Also, just so you know, folks here aren't being difficult or harsh. They really want to help you find a good fit and make getting and having a dog a positive experience for you and your family.


----------



## tabylon (Jul 17, 2013)

If you like the look of a labradoodle/golden doodle but want a mellower dog you should check out the Spinone Italiano. http://spinoneclubofamerica.com/WantaSpinone.aspx


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

cookieface said:


> What Crantastic and Shell said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I totally understand and sincerely appreciate all the help, there was one single comment that to me was of bad taste, but.....nevermind 

Yes we did talk to several Rescues and what we told them is PRIORITY is good w small kids/kids, medium size, 50lbs max, preferably a bit younger than a yr, but not a must.
In the meant time my husband was trying to convince me on a puppy but I think I actually made him realize that we would cut so much work if getting an older (you to adult) dog. He is nearly convinced 

I will keep searching, and my gut feeling tells me a lab mix might be a good fit, but of course we would check the animal in person etc......
I am still open for other suggestions since there are soooo many breeds...


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

How do ya'll feel about this one??? When I did the research I clicked on all the "musts" and this dog was the first one to show up...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26514045


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

MrsB said:


> How do ya'll feel about this one??? When I did the research I clicked on all the "musts" and this dog was the first one to show up...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26514045



Omg her face!!! no this is a horrid dog for you, I say as I sneak off to adopt her myself


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

BasenjiMomma said:


> Omg her face!!! no this is a horrid dog for you, I say as I sneak off to adopt her myself


LOL. I have been looking at this one for a while, my husband doesnt like 'as' much but isnt total against....not even sure if still available, just emailed them.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> How do ya'll feel about this one??? When I did the research I clicked on all the "musts" and this dog was the first one to show up...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26514045


 Don't know much about the mix but Airdales are high energy go go go dogs...but the mix could've made the energy level go down


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Having raised a puppy recently, I would absolutely not recommend raising a puppy when you've got a toddler! It's easy enough for your husband to say get a puppy when he won't be the one caring for it most of the time. Our puppy needed to go out every 20 minutes when he was awake. We have a fenced in yard, but he couldn't go out into the yard alone and be expected to go (not that I would have trusted him out in the yard alone as a puppy!), so every 20 minutes he had to be leashed and taken out. So what do you do with the 2 year old every 20 minutes? Get him all set and go out too? By then, the dog would have peed on the floor. Then there were the teeth. My husband and I were both bloody from those puppy teeth, and he isn't a mean dog, but like a human baby, he explored with his mouth, and we were very interesting for exploration! Bite bite bite bite bite. He would attach to my pants legs and not let go. I wouldn't want to subject a young child to that. 

I have never met a labradoodle or a goldendoodle who wasn't a complete insane maniac. Not unfriendly, but completely bonkers. I don't know if it's bad breeding or just breeding two bouncy breeds together or just poor ownership, but BONKERS! You couldn't pay me to own a doodle. Also, if you're concerned about shedding, all the Goldens I've known have shed like crazy. 

A note about dog parks - it is absolutely not safe to bring a young child to a dog park! Just to keep that in mind as you plan for what your life with a dog and a toddler will look like, if you're planning on trips to a dog park, you will need to plan for someone else to watch your son during that time.

Rather than getting caught up on breeds, I would contact a few rescues and tell them what you're looking for, and see if they have any dogs they might recommend you meet... then go meet some dogs!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Ohhhh cute
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26535998


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a 2 year old and a 1 year old. We have a puppy, and it is totally do able!!! I hate how people always try and talk parents out of getting puppies just because they have young children!!!! You just have to remember that puppies may be mouthy. Teach your children how to interact with the dog, teach them how to tell the dog NO when the dog nibbles or chews on them. Most importantly, NEVER leave them alone together, not even a second.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

How about the Cattle Dog? My husband likes that one too.....dont know anything about...off to google...


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Ohhhh cute
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26535998


I have a flatty mix, and I love him to bits. he is hyper though.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

BasenjiMomma said:


> I have a 2 year old and a 1 year old. We have a puppy, and it is totally do able!!! I hate how people always try and talk parents out of getting puppies just because they have young children!!!! You just have to remember that puppies may be mouthy. Teach your children how to interact with the dog, teach them how to tell the dog NO when the dog nibbles or chews on them. Most importantly, NEVER leave them alone together, not even a second.


 I know it is, I nannied full time FOUR kids long time ago, from 7AM-5PM and they got a puppy. Who do ya think had to take the dog out every time? 



BasenjiMomma said:


> I have a flatty mix, and I love him to bits. he is hyper though.


OMG you guys, what dog is NOT hyper then????? LOL
All I hear is that every one we look is either hyper or something......arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

MrsB said:


> How about the Cattle Dog? My husband likes that one too.....dont know anything about...off to google...


 nevermind LOL


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

MrsB said:


> I know it is, I nannied full time FOUR kids long time ago, from 7AM-5PM and they got a puppy. Who do ya think had to take the dog out every time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a beagle that was the calmest dog I have ever seen.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Really? I like them...meaning, look cute. But dont think I know any....well, lab/beagle mix I know...


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

It's not our fault that your husband likes all the HIGH energy dogs....we suggested some really good medium energy breeds..you really need to talk to your husband and let him know what breeds you'll ACTUALLY be able to handle.  and best not to let your husband pick a dog he seems to like all the ones that won't fit in with your family


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> It's not our fault that your husband likes all the HIGH energy dogs....we suggested some really good medium energy breeds..you really need to talk to your husband and let him know what breeds you'll ACTUALLY be able to handle.  and best not to let your husband pick a dog he seems to like all the ones that won't fit in with your family


 Yeah I realize that, unfortunately....


this one is cute too

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26482441


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Yeah I realize that, unfortunately....
> 
> 
> this one is cute too
> ...


 It says she would like a quiet home....how loud is your 2 year old? usually when they say quiet home it's one of those older children who know how to be quiet or don't through temper tantrums. not saying that your 2 year old is misbehaved in any way just saying it's usually inevitable that the 2 year old gets mad at something or is really tired and needs a nap but they just won't go down


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd also like to point out that you should take the breed labels on petfinder with a grain of salt. 99% of the time they are just guesses based on what the dog looks like, so I would go more by the description of that particular dog rather than asking about what the breed is typically like. For example, Flat Coats are VERY rare, so finding a mix of one in a shelter is next to impossible, even though a lot of black dogs get labeled as such. Not saying it doesn't happen, but it's highly unlikely. 

Also as an example, say that dog actually IS a flat coat mix... it could be mixed with a much more mellow dog, and so be somewhere in between in terms of energy, or lean more one way or the other. Or it could just be a really mellow flat coat (again highly unlikely, but it is possible). So yea, I would go more on the description of the individual dog and what the people who interact with it have to say than typical breed traits.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish some of these dogs listed on Petfinder had a more accurate profile because MANY that I emailed they ALL replied: "Oh, no young kids", or "no kids", "no cats", "dont know", etc.....

but when I did the research I clicked on: My Household Has
Cats 
Dogs (it doesnt but getting along w other dogs is a must)
Young Children ...


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26564807


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BasenjiMomma said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26564807


Looks adorable. good size, good age, probably okay with children. I'd say in general, beagles are good with dogs since they are bred to hunt in packs. No usually good off-leash in an unfenced area but really, a long line isn't that hard or you can put up temporary fencing (rentals) or save up for a real fence (homeowners)


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

BasenjiMomma said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26564807


How much ya wanna bet that they will say "no small kids" if I email 
lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I want to point out that if you are filling out adoption applications, and you are honest about the fact that you had re-homed a dog.. you might get denied. Most rescues are not very happy to hear you had to re-home a dog for any reason, even a good one. 

If it's a problem I would try some carefully screened CL dogs, or a local facebook group for rehoming pets, or a pound type thing (they don't have strict requirements.. at least not here).


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I want to point out that if you are filling out adoption applications, and you are honest about the fact that you had re-homed a dog.. you might get denied. Most rescues are not very happy to hear you had to re-home a dog for any reason, even a good one.
> 
> If it's a problem I would try some carefully screened CL dogs, or a local facebook group for rehoming pets, or a pound type thing (they don't have strict requirements.. at least not here).


We had to re-home, he BIT 2 people, killed a stray cat and was NOT a good fit.


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I want to point out that if you are filling out adoption applications, and you are honest about the fact that you had re-homed a dog.. you might get denied. Most rescues are not very happy to hear you had to re-home a dog for any reason, even a good one.
> 
> If it's a problem I would try some carefully screened CL dogs, or a local facebook group for rehoming pets, or a pound type thing (they don't have strict requirements.. at least not here).


You think so? I rehomed a dog that had attacked my kid, and i had no issues getting shelters to approve me to adopt a new dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Somebody mentioned a Spinone, and that would actually be a nice fit I think. As far as sporting dogs go they are quite mellow, would love to just curl up on the couch with you.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

You may have mentioned this before and I've missed it, but has your OH ever had a puppy before? I don't wish to be rude but it sounds like he hasn't, and he needs to listen to you as you are the person who will be spending the most time with the dog.

Also there is no such thing as the perfect dog. Yes some things are genetic and down to temperament but a whole lot more is down to the owner taking the time to train the dog.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Somebody mentioned a Spinone, and that would actually be a nice fit I think. As far as sporting dogs go they are quite mellow, would love to just curl up on the couch with you.


the link is saved to show my husband tonight )



I'll take this dog, trained please??? LOL - so cute.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1375351056020369


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

mcdavis said:


> You may have mentioned this before and I've missed it, but has your OH ever had a puppy before? I don't wish to be rude but it sounds like he hasn't, and he needs to listen to you as you are the person who will be spending the most time with the dog.
> 
> Also there is no such thing as the perfect dog. Yes some things are genetic and down to temperament but a whole lot more is down to the owner taking the time to train the dog.


Our previous dog was a puppy and he grew up with Poms and Dachshunds, not an option for me LOL...

I think "SOME" men tend to forget things 

Plus, on his defense, the shiba was VERY easy to potty train.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

MrsB said:


> We had to re-home, he BIT 2 people, killed a stray cat and was NOT a good fit.


Well, the cat thing is something any dog is capable of and is not a reason to re-home. Anyways, I wasn't saying you were wrong to re-home.. I'm just warning you this is how a lot of shelters think. At least the ones in my area anyway..


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> the link is saved to show my husband tonight )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 please don't tell me you want a border collie.....they are HIGH energy and need a job to do, I would describe them as intense


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> please don't tell me you want a border collie.....they are HIGH energy and need a job to do, I would describe them as intense


NO, I do not. I was playing and saying how cute it was.....................


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MrsB said:


> We had to re-home, he BIT 2 people, killed a stray cat and was NOT a good fit.


Depending on how many inquiries they get on a given dog, depending on how much explanation you give upfront, depending on how that particular dog's personality _might_ overlap with that of the dog you re-homed....it could be an issue.

Some rescues are very strict and rehoming is a complete no-go. I think many more are cautious but willing to talk IF they clearly think that the dog is a good fit for your household and your reasoning was sound.

Going ONLY from a few words on an imaginary adoption application, here'd be my "red flags" in your re-homing explanation....

Bit 2 people: under what circumstances? A truly human aggressive dog? A poorly managed household? Redirected aggression during a dog fight? Preventable resource guarding? 

Killed a stray cat: Yeah, well, dogs do that. Lots of dogs do that. Even dogs that live happily in homes with cats can be aggressive towards stray/feral cats. Prey drive kicks in. If the dog you are inquiring about is a dog with any sort of prey drive, this could be a red flag against you adopting that dog.

"not a good fit": it happens, most people understand that. But HOW the dog is not a good fit and what measures a person takes to adjust matter. Also the question would be how does the adoptable dog overlap in traits to the dog that was not a good fit? If shedding was a major complaint, than someone trying to place a Lab would see that as a negative against you but someone trying to place a purebred poodle might not. However, it could be seen as a negative by anyone in the sense that if you obtain a dog with a lot of fur and then later have an issue with shedding, what minor issue might cause the "next" dog to get re-homed?


Just to be clear, I'm not saying that you didn't have good reason nor that you can't be a suitable home for another dog. Just that I can totally understand wariness on the part of a rescue. Remember, they don't know you at all. You are a total stranger that they have to place trust in to care for a dog that they've invested a lot of emotional effort, time and sometimes money into. Which can produce an overcautiousness in some adoption coordinators.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Shell pretty much summed up what I was trying to say. 

I wouldn't give up on a shelter dog though. I would just make sure they know the whole story, and not that condensed version.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I understand.

Well, he bit my then 1yr old, and my mother-in-law, the baby had a winter jacket so it helped, had he not been wearing, his arm would be gone! My mother-in-law was at the ER in seconds w holes in her hand........they wanted to put the dog down and the Police?Animal Control (someone called them on us) said we HAD to find a solution....then we spent over $3000 on training, dog camp, etc, no luck..... and he was EXTREMELY food and toy aggressive. He would not allow ANYONE close to it. He killed a stray cat in between a few other animals, not that I do not understand the dog, but not necessarily OK for MY household.

The Rescue we were working with had approved us knowing about it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MrsB said:


> The Rescue we were working with had approved us knowing about it.


Here's what I would do--- you have a rescue that has approved you as a household. You have a rescue that hopefully understands what type of dog you are looking for. So, let the rescue source the dog for you. Basically wait until they find a dog that suits you among their fosters or among the many dogs they encounter.

Some rescues will "dog swap" like if they know a dog with another rescue that would work for you, they connect you with that dog in exchange for that rescue working to hook someone up with a dog from the first rescue. 

We only take in as many dogs as we have fosters for, but we very often know of several other dogs in need of homes or dogs that we have sort of pending and awaiting a foster or dogs that aren't yet up for adoption due to something like heartworm (which once treated, the dog is good to go) or because the dog isn't fixed yet etc. The other rescues I am familiar with are very similar.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Honestly, I think a good Golden would do. You usually can't wrong with a Golden when you're looking for a family dog good with children. Every one I've met has loved the attention of children and once they get past the puppy stage, are great dogs indoors. Definitely avoid field bred lines though and go for the "show dog" type Golden.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Honestly, I think a good Golden would do. You usually can't wrong with a Golden when you're looking for a family dog good with children. Every one I've met has loved the attention of children and once they get past the puppy stage, are great dogs indoors. Definitely avoid field bred lines though and go for the "show dog" type Golden.


I think you are prob right. I know at least 4 and ALL were pretty laid back once passed the puppy phase and awesome with kids....my one friend have hers shaved so she doesnt shed nearly as much.....


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I would not advise shaving a double coated dog. For one thing, it doesn't actually change how much they shed (they just shed pointy little hairs instead of longer ones) and for another, they can get sunburn or it can ruin the coat.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

you aren't supposed to shave double coated dogs.....their fur is the way it is for a reason


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

well, she does, lol....its her dog 
and the groomer does too....so.....nothing I can say


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh yes, of course. We're just pointing out that if you don't want to deal with a double-coated dog's hair, shaving really isn't a great option. Better to go with something non-shedding or single-coated in the first place.

I know you've moved on from wanting a smaller dog, but I really still think that a shih tzu would be best. There are lots in rescue, they don't shed (or at least shed very little), and they are sturdy and generally good with children.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you. We do not like shi tzu sorry 
I am willing to still consider a smaller type if its a good match, not toooo small though. Like 18-20lbs+


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd probably consider this one, are they playful? http://www.justdogbreeds.com/cavalier-king-charles-spaniel.html


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

by the time we find the right one my kid will be in college, LOL


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniels usually have a lot of health issues from what I hear, though I've never owned one so I couldn't tell you first hand


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If you get a cavalier, make sure you get one from a VERY good breeder. Cavs have a ton of health issues. Read this. The big one:



> Heart mitral valve disease (MVD) is a terminal illness which afflicts over half of all cavalier King Charles spaniels by the age of 5 years and nearly all Cavaliers by age 10 years. It is CKCSs' leading cause of death.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Ohhh, not good, poor dogs...

found this guy....just thought he was cute... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26140703


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting that Cavs have come up just as I was looking at Benny on the rescue website that MrsB posted! http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=-29564268

Or, what about a Cocker Spaniel? http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=23295229


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

MrsB said:


> Ohhh, not good, poor dogs...
> 
> found this guy....just thought he was cute... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26140703


I think a puggle would be a good choice, actually. It says that that guy is good with kids. Why don't you inquire and see?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Ohhhh cute
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26535998


This seems like a nice dog.



MrsB said:


> I wish some of these dogs listed on Petfinder had a more accurate profile because MANY that I emailed they ALL replied: "Oh, no young kids", or "no kids", "no cats", "dont know", etc.....
> 
> but when I did the research I clicked on: My Household Has
> Cats
> ...


In the first shelter you listed, almost every dog was listed as good with dogs and children...


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> I think a puggle would be a good choice, actually. It says that that guy is good with kids. Why don't you inquire and see?


DONE 
Sent an email...

On this one, The "typical beagle" part sorta scares me, BUT, I have a soft spot for 2 breeds, Poodles and Beagles 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26354034


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I found this interesting list:

http://www.thebestdogsforkids.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=83


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MrsB said:


> I found this interesting list:
> 
> http://www.thebestdogsforkids.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=83



Any list that ranks "dominance" (as in towards people) as a major ranking factor loses huge credibility points in my book. 

The "dog bite free" category also makes me wonder: dog bite statistics are highly unreliable for a huge variety of reasons. I've done a lot of research into the methodology of dog bite stats and rankings. Even the CDC has withdrawn their dog bite statistics by breed lists as being unreliable.

I mean, just off-hand (and I know that the plural of anecdote is not data), it ranks bloodhound on the "dog bite free" category as excellent. I do pit bull rescue and one of the coordinators has probably handled, met, fostered etc over 200 pit bulls. Her one and only dog bite? A bloodhound. My point isn't to disparage bloodhounds (I like them actually) but to point out that dog bite stats are often a bunch of horse pucky. 

The "bark for no reason" category only on the small dogs? Interesting....

Edit to add: oh yeah, and they list a "pet store directory" along with breeder options. ICK!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want a good all around dog that is smaller in size, but still sturdy, longer-legged and known to be good with kids, look into the Border Terrier. Less 'terrier' sort of, hard to explain. But non shedding, not terribly high maintenance, just need hand stripped a few times a year. I really think they would fit a lot of peoples wants. I'm kind of obsessed, haha! Probably will be my next dog. Go watch some youtube videos. Most Borders are just really all around great dogs. Yes they're not the typical 'pretty' dog but there's a certain beauty to the Border I just love.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

whoppps, I missed the bottom part, sorry.

I was listening to Dog 101 now youtube and Goldens rank #3 on biting?? News to me. 


Everytime I ask my husband, he goes back to "lab - mix" talk, so maybe that is where we will stick the search (for now), and do a 1 on 1 w rescue dogs, etc.....


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> If you want a good all around dog that is smaller in size, but still sturdy, longer-legged and known to be good with kids, look into the Border Terrier. Less 'terrier' sort of, hard to explain. But non shedding, not terribly high maintenance, just need hand stripped a few times a year. I really think they would fit a lot of peoples wants. I'm kind of obsessed, haha! Probably will be my next dog. Go watch some youtube videos. Most Borders are just really all around great dogs. Yes they're not the typical 'pretty' dog but there's a certain beauty to the Border I just love.


Will definitely google.... 
be back soon.....lol


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

hmmmm, not a huge fan of the Border Terrier, the video I watched said was a huge barker..


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

WHY on earth do these puppies need to look so cuuuuuuuute

http://www.arf-il.org/available_dogs.html


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

MrsB said:


> WHY on earth do these puppies need to look so cuuuuuuuute
> 
> http://www.arf-il.org/available_dogs.html


cause they are puppies lol 

That is how they getcha. Everyone wants a cute little puppy, but not every one wants a full grown dog.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

MrsB said:


> WHY on earth do these puppies need to look so cuuuuuuuute
> 
> http://www.arf-il.org/available_dogs.html


CAMMIE is perfect. good with kids, good size, nice energy.... so freaking cute.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

kcomstoc said:


> I would think it was very uncommon....but if you say they are out there I don't have anything to refute what you say. Is there a website that you could link? I just think A LOT of them are BYB


This is getting a bit off topic, but the thing is that the majority of Pug breeders are pretty terrible too. Same with Shih Tzu breeders. Anytime a breed gets popular, most of the breeders are bad. I just did a super quick google search to see if I could find a local breeder that health tested and came up with this one, http://www.goldendoodles.net/index.html. 



> It doesn't really matter. They're mutts and there are tons of those in shelters. Just because it's some new fad to have a poodle mix doesn't take away from the fact that their just glorified mutts. ]


To me, if people are health testing, keeping their dogs out of shelters, and breeding stable healthy dogs that people want, then I'm not really sure why people care what breed or mix of breeds they are. But that's another argument for another day.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

MrsB said:


> hmmmm, not a huge fan of the Border Terrier, the video I watched said was a huge barker..


I think you're kind of being picky, lol. I've spoken with lots of breeders and BT's are not known for being huge barkers (not like Poms are, or Shelties are known for), they're not yappy from what I've heard/read. Not that I'm saying you have to like BT's or anything, but I'm just saying it seems everything we suggest, there's something small wrong with it, and then the breeds your husband is picking just don't sound like a good fit lol.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I think you're kind of being picky, lol. I've spoken with lots of breeders and BT's are not known for being huge barkers (not like Poms are, or Shelties are known for), they're not yappy from what I've heard/read. Not that I'm saying you have to like BT's or anything, but I'm just saying it seems everything we suggest, there's something small wrong with it, and then the breeds your husband is picking just don't sound like a good fit lol.


 I was starting to feel this way, I suggest rough collies but the fur is throwing them off which I can see how it can, but you just have to brush it once a day minimum and then get it trimmed up...they don't shed as much as say a lab that I hear. It seems like the shorter the hair the more they shed but you just don't see it. I mean except for huskies and GSD


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

kcomstoc said:


> I was starting to feel this way, I suggest rough collies but the fur is throwing them off which I can see how it can, but you just have to brush it once a day minimum and then get it trimmed up...they don't shed as much as say a lab that I hear. It seems like the shorter the hair the more they shed but you just don't see it. I mean except for huskies and GSD


Agreed, you kind of either have to deal with shedding or grooming. Pick your poison!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Not that I'm saying you have to like BT's or anything, but I'm just saying it seems everything we suggest, there's something small wrong with it


Yep

Think of dog searching kind of like house hunting. There are the MUST haves, the WANT to haves and the would LIKE to haves basically. Say you're looking at a house. You MUST have a safe neighborhood, a certain minimum of bedrooms, sturdy house without any major repair issues. You WANT to have X number of bathroom, be X miles from work, and have a yard. Those are important but there are ways to deal with a house lacking them. You would LIKE to have hardwood floors, an extra bedroom, and a very nice kitchen. Those things are great, but realistically not that much of an addition to your lifestyle.

In dog terms-- Think of the 100% deal breakers and then think of the things that can be moderated, trained or dealt with on a case by case basis. 
For example, 
Shedding is so very easy to deal with. Vacuum often with a good vacuum, feed a high quality food, brush the dog outdoors and purchase or cover furniture with a suitable fabric (there's a reason I bought a leather couch)
Off-leash... even without a fenced yard, there is no real need to be off leash. Tons of dogs live a life on a leash or a long line and get plenty of exercise.
Dog parks...even for highly dog friendly dogs, many people prefer to avoid them. You are taking a real risk every time you and your dog go there. So taking a dog park out of the equation opens you up to many dogs that are "okay" with other dogs-- meaning, they aren't aggressive or won't start a fight, they just don't want their space crowded by strange dogs all the time. 

No dog is perfect. Every dog will do SOMETHING that annoys you. Probably at least 50% of the "bad" traits you see are training issues. Physical traits like shedding are management issues.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Shell said:


> Yep
> 
> Think of dog searching kind of like house hunting. There are the MUST haves, the WANT to haves and the would LIKE to haves basically. Say you're looking at a house. You MUST have a safe neighborhood, a certain minimum of bedrooms, sturdy house without any major repair issues. You WANT to have X number of bathroom, be X miles from work, and have a yard. Those are important but there are ways to deal with a house lacking them. You would LIKE to have hardwood floors, an extra bedroom, and a very nice kitchen. Those things are great, but realistically not that much of an addition to your lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Yes, this^


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

LoMD13 said:


> Agreed, you kind of either have to deal with shedding or grooming. Pick your poison!


Or you can get a baseji and deal with neither 

But really, I would never recommend a basenji for a home with small children


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

All right. Thanks folks. Appreciate the help.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> All right. Thanks folks. Appreciate the help.


 We aren't trying to make you upset, we are just trying to figure out what your husband keeps suggesting high energy dogs and wants a puppy, but you are asking us for medium energy dogs and we are giving them to you but for each one you find something wrong. It's frustrating for us because we are just trying to help but it doesn't seem like we are helping at all really except eliminating breeds


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My advice is just to keep checking with shelters and rescues and inquiring about dogs that sound good. I think that a rescue is the best solution for you. I get the impression that you don't want to spend a couple thousand dollars on a dog right now (correct me if I'm wrong), and I'd hate to see you go to a bad breeder and end up with a dog that will cause you problems down the line. I, and everyone else here, really wants your family to end up with a dog that's great for you and safe around your child.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> My advice is just to keep checking with shelters and rescues and inquiring about dogs that sound good. I think that a rescue is the best solution for you. I get the impression that you don't want to spend a couple thousand dollars on a dog right now (correct me if I'm wrong), and I'd hate to see you go to a bad breeder and end up with a dog that will cause you problems down the line. I, and everyone else here, really wants your family to end up with a dog that's great for you and safe around your child.


 Yes this


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

First of all, she's ALLOWED to be picky. This will be a dog that will be with her and her family for hopefully MANY years. She came here asking for suggestions from knowledgeable people so that she could figure out what type of dog will be the right fit. Just because you all think a certain dog is right for her, doesn't mean she has to agree. You keep pushing breeds/dogs at her that obviously she doesn't like/isn't a good fit, yet when she finds one she likes, you find a multitude of reasons why it won't work. 
Example.. just because a certain breed is typically high energy does not mean it can't/won't have an off switch. She already mentioned that she is willing to exercise it. 
And also, while I am ALL for rescuing an older dog, there is nothing wrong with getting a puppy (from a reputable breeder or rescue) and raising it with young kids. As long as you have the time/energy to do it, then I say go for it if that's what you want. 

With all that being said, I think that Puggle you posted earlier in the thread is adorable. Cutest Puggle I've ever seen actually. From experience I know that they are great dogs in general. Usually great with other dogs, people and kids. Keep in mind though being a mix no two will ever have the same temperament. And just because most are great, doesn't mean all will be. Just gotta find the right one  That goes for all breeds and mixes though. 


While it's great that you came here for suggestions and are doing your research, just remember that this will be YOUR (and your family's) dog, not ours. So don't settle for something you don't want just because some stranger says it's the only one that "fits" your criteria. Dogs are individuals and don't always adhere to their breed standards and characteristics.

Good luck


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

chipinmom said:


> First of all, she's ALLOWED to be picky. This will be a dog that will be with her and her family for hopefully MANY years. She came here asking for suggestions from knowledgeable people so that she could figure out what type of dog will be the right fit. Just because you all think a certain dog is right for her, doesn't mean she has to agree. You keep pushing breeds/dogs at her that obviously she doesn't like/isn't a good fit, yet when she finds one she likes, you find a multitude of reasons why it won't work.
> Example.. just because a certain breed is typically high energy does not mean it can't/won't have an off switch. She already mentioned that she is willing to exercise it.
> And also, while I am ALL for rescuing an older dog, there is nothing wrong with getting a puppy (from a reputable breeder or rescue) and raising it with young kids. As long as you have the time/energy to do it, then I say go for it if that's what you want.


Did you read her original thread? This is what she wants:



> non-shedding (or little!)
> kid friendly doggy?
> Not a couch potato but not a crazy dog that needs TONS of running either
> And that wont bark hysterically. Dogs bark, we know, but.....
> ...





> Hmmmm, if you say Schnauzer have that prey thing on them it scares me, our Shiba was NUTS!!!!! He killed so many small animals at my in-laws back yard....i just want a more family oriented dog but that won't turn my house into a hair fest LOL





> Thank you. I definitely wont go for something small, my husband would not want anyway. a medium size, that sheds little and is a good family dog....I am looking like a mad woman





> I think 40lbs would be out TOP limit....I will check out the links, and would love info on the breeders too. Even though the idea is to adopt...also because we do not want to drop a huge amount...thank you!





> Now, realistically, just to give my husband a chance....HOW much does a Lab sheds??? Or a lab mix?
> The Shiba was INSANE!!!!


The OP was (originally) very adamant about a non-shedding dog, and wants something that is good off-leash and not high energy. She also doesn't want to spend very much. Therefore, _of course_ we are going to warn her away from energetic, high-shedding breeds, from breeds that typically have a high prey drive and/or are not good off-leash, and from breeds that NEED to come from a very good breeder and will be expensive (like cavaliers). That's the responsible thing for us to do.

All along, I've been saying what you're saying, anyway -- that the OP should continue to check shelters and rescues, inquire about the dogs, and look for an individual that fits her criteria, rather than narrowing it down to a specific breed. I think the best dog for this family will end up being a mix.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree, but needs/want/expectations can change from dog to dog and day to day. She may find a dog that doesn't necessarily fit all her criteria, but it's the right fit for her family regardless. Like I said above, dogs are individuals. 

I do get your point though Crantastic. I just think everyone is being a bit harsh/rude to her.

For instance, my dogs are NOTHING like what I said I wanted. Yet they are a perfect fit for me and I wouldn't trade them for my "perfect" dog that I thought I wanted.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think that anyone is being harsh or rude. I think that some people may be getting a tad frustrated because we've had to explain some things over and over. I know I linked the cavalier health page twice. We've explained BYBs more than once. We've explained doodle coat types and how they're not necessarily non-shedding a couple of times. We've explained about prey drive and off-leash suitability in both threads. Yet the OP keeps asking about high-energy, crazy shedders, some with high prey drive. By her own admission, MANY times, this is not at all what she wants... so yeah, it can get a bit tiring explaining that over and over. But again, I am seeing mild annoyance AT MOST, not anyone being harsh or rude.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I am not being picky, I am being cautious! I had 2 very dramatic incidents with our last dog and I am sorry, I do NOT want it to repeat. While I DO understand it depends much more on the dog than the breed, I want and will be overly cautious.

I tell you what my husband wants mostly because I do not KNOW these dogs, YES I am googling non-stop, but I came here to hear from the dog owners themselves.

I'd like to point that I have every right to like a breed over another, or even to feel that one is no as good looking that other, etc etc....I DO have priorities and that is my son! 

Originally we thought that we wanted a non-shedding, smaller dog, and (IF YOU READ THE THREAD) later came to realize that those are not top priority or we will be stuck and never find the one.....

I find is offensive that some throw it in my face: " everything we say you don't like "....Ohhhh I am so sorry that I do not agree with you. I WANT TO FIND THE RIGHT DOG!!!! 

I know my English is sh*tty but how can I make it more clear than that???

Thank you Chipinmom & all the others that were actually able to see through the computer screen and understand how I feel now...this is overwhelming....

so what if my husband likes those dogs, maybe we needs to research more, and that is WHY I came here!!!!

Wow I never thought this would upset me this much. I am so carefully reading, watching videos, etc etc etc and then someone comes and booooom, you dont like any of the dogs, end of story?? Whoooooooooooaaa....would hate to see how some make some life decisions THAT quick?? 

Arghhhh, I am out! Thanks all...............


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> I don't think that anyone is being harsh or rude. I think that some people may be getting a tad frustrated because we've had to explain some things over and over. I know I linked the cavalier health page twice. We've explained BYBs more than once. We've explained doodle coat types and how they're not necessarily non-shedding a couple of times. We've explained about prey drive and off-leash suitability in both threads. Yet the OP keeps asking about high-energy, crazy shedders, some with high prey drive. By her own admission, MANY times, this is not at all what she wants... so yeah, it can get a bit tiring explaining that over and over. But again, I am seeing mild annoyance AT MOST, not anyone being harsh or rude.


I might be a bit slow I guess.......or in between HUNDREDS of dogs I am reading I end up forgetting.....and why not then just not reply anymore? Better.....I wont ask!!! Thanks!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> I am not being picky, I am being cautious! I had 2 very dramatic incidents with our last dog and I am sorry, I do NOT want it to repeat. While I DO understand it depends much more on the dog than the breed, I want and will be overly cautious.
> 
> I tell you what my husband wants mostly because I do not KNOW these dogs, YES I am googling non-stop, but I came here to hear from the dog owners themselves.
> 
> ...


 You have every right to be cautious and we are happy you are being cautious, you were asking about breeds and we were telling you how they are like you were asking. We aren't trying to make you upset to be honest we are really trying to help you out. We don't want you to make a quick decision (it's taken me 9 years of researching and coming on here for me to find out what breed is right for me). We aren't trying to rush you to make you make a decision. We do want you to take your time, we are giving you suggestions from what YOU are telling us. We can only go from what you tell us, which has changed a lot and that's OKAY. People change their minds.

What is making it frustrating is we tell you about the dog that you ask about (that is perfectly fine), it's the fact that it is so constantly changing (which is perfectly fine), and we are trying to suggest different breeds and you shoot them down. That's fine because in the end YOU have to be happy with the dog YOU choose, but we are suggesting so many different breeds that would work...but you don't like ANY of them (which is again fine because it is your choice) but there should be some traits that send up a flag like "oh this dog has this quality and this dog has this quality I like". From our point of view it looks like we can't win. Again this is YOUR choice and we are just trying to HELP. It doesn't help when you keep suggesting breeds that CLEARLY don't fit into what you are looking for.

Also you CAN raise a puppy with a toddler, it is totally doable BUT it is VERY difficult to do and some people come on here that have a toddler and a puppy and say something along the lines of "my puppy is biting my toddler is it aggressive? This is the last straw something has to be fixed fast" Well it's a puppy what did you expect it to do? It's that kind of thinking that we are trying to warn you about. We don't want you to get a puppy and then feel overwhelmed and not know what to do. We aren't judging you about re-homing your last dog (we are trying to prevent that from happening again), we are glad you found him a home instead of dumping him in a shelter which is what most people would do. I think if you just keep searching in a rescue/shelter you will find the dog that is right for you, but if you don't want our opinions then don't ask for them (saying this in the nicest voice I have).


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

MrsB said:


> this for example is a Rescue/Shelter by us:
> 
> http://animalhouseshelter.com/?page_id=343


I am very familiar with this shelter. Have you considered fostering for them? You can "try out" different dog breeds by fostering. Just a thought.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

WonderBreadDots said:


> I am very familiar with this shelter. Have you considered fostering for them? You can "try out" different dog breeds by fostering. Just a thought.


I have not thought of that, but could be a possibility, thank you. This is the shelter my sister-in-law got her dog from.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

don't think your being picky,, do want you always listen to your red flags,, red flags are there so you spend an extra moment and think to yourself ( do I want to deal with it, not that it will always turn out to be a negative, but the possibility is a consideration ) any breed and any one of our personal dogs we already have ,, have/had the ability to be a hot mess... We knew that picking our breeds and were ok with working with those possibilities that came with the breed and came with just dogs in general... You have your son to consider and I don't blame you for knowing your son comes first.... It's great to have a dog that you fit well with, and when your ready that certain possibilities don't bother you for knowing you be ok with working through them.. You will be in the right place for finding the right fit for your family at the right time. You'll be fine...


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

patriciafromco said:


> don't think your being picky,, do want you always listen to your red flags,, red flags are there so you spend an extra moment and think to yourself ( do i want to deal with it, not that it will always turn out to be a negative, but the possibility is a consideration ) any breed and any one of our personal dogs we already have ,, have/had the ability to be a hot mess... We knew that picking our breeds and were ok with working with those possibilities that came with the breed and came with just dogs in general... You have your son to consider and i don't blame you for knowing your son comes first.... It's great to have a dog that you fit well with, and when your ready that certain possibilities don't bother you for knowing you be ok with working through them.. You will be in the right place for finding the right fit for your family at the right time. You'll be fine...


thank you ♥


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

MrsB said:


> I have not thought of that, but could be a possibility, thank you. This is the shelter my sister-in-law got her dog from.


They are really great. We got our cats from there. They will spend time answering any questions you may have. I suggest you go to the shelter, as an adoption event at a local shop might be too busy. They are open 7 days a week 365 days a year.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

MrsB said:


> I am not being picky, I am being cautious! I had 2 very dramatic incidents with our last dog and I am sorry, I do NOT want it to repeat. While I DO understand it depends much more on the dog than the breed, I want and will be overly cautious.


Yes. This is a good thing.



> Originally we thought that we wanted a non-shedding, smaller dog, and (IF YOU READ THE THREAD) later came to realize that those are not top priority or we will be stuck and never find the one.....


I don't think that this is true. You haven't been seriously looking that long, really, and there are many dogs that fit these criteria in shelters. A lot of the non-shedding breeds are sturdy and good with kids. 



> I find is offensive that some throw it in my face: " everything we say you don't like "....Ohhhh I am so sorry that I do not agree with you. I WANT TO FIND THE RIGHT DOG!!!!


I think you're reading more into people's posts than they are saying. No one is angry that you don't like the dogs they suggest. People are just trying to help you narrow down what you really NEED in a dog vs. what you prefer. It's complicated because your husband seems to want the opposite of what you want -- he seems to like dogs that shed a lot and need a lot of exercise.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I think you're making it too difficult. 

You're better off going to a shelter and looking at individual dogs that fit what you want. Tell them what you're looking for. They'll know what the dogs are like and give you options.

Breeds shouldn't even be a concern. It would be different if you were going to a breeder or if you found one specific dog breed you wanted and that was it. 

At this point you're never going to get a dog because no dog is perfect and every breed has problems. Your main priority is your son so just look for dogs that are good with kids and stick with that.

Who cares what size, color, shape, or age it is at this point. You need to just get out and start visiting local shelters and rescues and once you start actually looking outside of a computer screen, you'll eventually find the dog that fits you and your lifestyle.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, exactly. I've said that to you a few times, OP -- that you need to meet individual dogs and find one that works, rather than look for a specific breed. This is for two reasons. One, you don't want to spend a lot on a dog, and you would need to if you go with a purebred from a good breeder. Two, you want some conflicting things and no one breed seems to fit all that well, so you'd have better luck finding what you need in an individual dog.

I believe that the right dog for you is out there. I hope you find it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My rescues Abbylynn and Eddee were shelter dogs. I have had more shelter dogs than actual purebred "breeds" in my lifetime. I have always found that when looking at shelter dogs ... if they are all happy and want to follow all the employees ... are outgoing ... waggy tailed .... kissy dogs ... they are generally people friendly ... including children. This has been my real life observation. I am 58 years old in two weeks. 

Abbylynn was 5 months old when I adopted her ... and Eddee was 10 months old. Each had their own issues to work out. But they love love love people including children.

No dog/pup is perfect. The closest to perfect in a dog I have ever owned was Leeo ... and he was a gift. I was not looking for him. 

You would be amazed at what you might find in a shelter. Personally I would start visiting shelters. That almost perfect dog may be sitting there right now waiting for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry you're getting so frustrated. This is a long-term decision, and while getting a new pet is really exciting, you have all the time you need to find the perfect dog for your family! Don't feel like you need to learn everything or read about every available dog right now. This should be a fun process, and if it's getting more frustrating than fun, take a step back from it for a little bit, or limit the time you allow yourself to search/research every day so it doesn't make you nuts! 

I think you should take some of the pressure off yourself to find the perfect dog, by allowing someone else to help you! Not one of us, though everyone here is trying their best to answer your questions and make suggestions, but someone who works at a local shelter or rescue because when it comes down to it, they're going to be the ones who know the animals, and there is so much variation in personality even within the same breed, having someone who knows the individual animals is going to be vital! My dog was in a litter of 3 - we chose him because he was interested in us, didn't seem fearful, wagged his tail a bunch, and was responsive to us. One of his sisters was a nutball, the other was terrified. Three dogs from the same litter, presumably having had the same experiences, and they couldn't've been more different! Certainly keep browsing to see if anyone catches your eye, but let a pro do some of the legwork for you too! Rescues loves finding good homes for dogs, and they don't want them returned, so they're going to try really hard to find a good match for you!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you, I appreciate everyone's help, I really do. ♥
We will continue to look through the rescues/shelters/events and hope to find the right one.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I think that part of where the disagreements come from is that you and your husband definitely have a "looks" preference. And, that's fine! I wouldn't want you to live with a dog you thought was ugly (I couldn't do it). 

But, the problem is, dogs with a similar "look" also seem to have similar energy requirements. This is probably why you feel you can't find anything (I promise your dog is out there, though.)

This might sound silly for people who know more about cars than me, but I think the general spirit of the analogy is sound.

I don't know much about cars, but I can tell which ones were meant to go from zero to impossibly fast in 10 seconds because of the way that they are built. Dogs are the same. Dogs meant to expend a lot of energy are usually medium sized, and built lean and "aerodynamic" looking. While there of course are exceptions (greyhounds are sprinters and fine with being couch potatoes.)

Then there are sedans, and then suvs.

You two seem to like the look of the sports car, but are looking for the attitude of the minivan. 

So, you either need to reconsider your energy and grooming requirements, or you need to adjust your thinking of the "look" that you like.

I know that you don't like the look, but medium energy, under 40lbs, great with kids, you would be really really happy with a Shitzu, Pug, or Beagle mix. They "look" like steady, reliable, family cars. I think the most underrated suggestion made here was for a pit mix. The APBT was the family dog of the 1920-40s. Their nickname is the "nanny dog." I have NEVER seen any dog as loving or as tolerant of their children as the pit bull. In fact, I'm not sure if there is a breed I could more highly recommend for a toddler (prying and sticky fingers annoy dogs). They are in your size range, energy wants, and grooming needs.

You've liked the look of several spaniels, have you looked into the Clumber?
http://www.akc.org/breeds/clumber_spaniel/index.cfm

In your size range, seems to be the right energy for a busy family (won't be fussy if it's raining for a week or the kid has the flu and the walks are lacking), feathery look of the spaniel...they only hiccup is that they're fairly rare. So they will be VERY expensive puppies and probably hard to come by.

With all of the hundreds upon hundreds of dogs in the world, there are breeds that meet all of your requirements fully. But, if you're not willing to spend thousands of dollars and possibly import, some compromises will need to be made. Which will probably mean sharing this thread with your husband and talking over as a family what are important characteristics and with our help, sort of "go in blind" and try to take looks out of the equation a little more.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I definitely agree with everyone who is suggesting shelters and looking at each dog as an individual, not just breed characteristics. Probably sounds a little hypocritical since I have a pure-bred dog that we got through a reputable breeder, but we are very active with one of our local shelters. At the shelter I'm familiar with, the volunteers and staff who work with the dogs write down detailed personality and temperament descriptions of each dog and are always willing to talk to potential adopters. They won't sugar-coat the dogs, though, just to get them out of the shelter. They'll give you a good, honest assessment and try to find a dog that will fit right in with your family.

Incidentally, one of the reasons we got a Newfoundland was because they are generally _really_ good with kids and we hope to have a baby in the next couple years. So I understand that being a big priority. Not that I would recommend them for you if you don't like huge and shedding, but before my hubby suggested the breed we were all over the shelters.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone. We will definitely take a dog at a time and meet to see if the right one...I am going to see this one today....and the others at this particular shelter:

http://www.thebuddyfoundation.org/component/joomgallery/?func=detail&id=1416


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Thank you everyone. We will definitely take a dog at a time and meet to see if the right one...I am going to see this one today....and the others at this particular shelter:
> 
> http://www.thebuddyfoundation.org/component/joomgallery/?func=detail&id=1416


 Good luck  I hope everything goes well


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, well the shelter guy just told me he is an aggressive dog....bummer.
We are still going to check out the other dogs they have...


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Thanks, well the shelter guy just told me he is an aggressive dog....bummer.
> We are still going to check out the other dogs they have...


 How was the dog aggressive? Was he child aggressive or dog aggressive? does he growl at people?


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> How was the dog aggressive? Was he child aggressive or dog aggressive? does he growl at people?


I could not tell you, all he told me was "Rocky is an aggressive dog".


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I would look twice at a dog named "Sweetie Pie"

Marty also looks like a very nice dog.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> I could not tell you, all he told me was "Rocky is an aggressive dog".


 oh....ok, I thought maybe they would give you more details then that. Did you find another dog there that you liked?


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> oh....ok, I thought maybe they would give you more details then that. Did you find another dog there that you liked?


We are going this afternoon to see in person, he told me over the phone when I called to inquire if the dog was there. Once I mentioned my son he said that.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> We are going this afternoon to see in person, he told me over the phone when I called to inquire if the dog was there. Once I mentioned my son he said that.


 oh I gotcha now it was over the phone, I thought you had went there and the guy said that and I was like "what?" anyway I hope all goes well when you meet them in person


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you. I am not going in with much hope. Most of the available dogs from what he told me are NOT listed on the website, and are mainly small. That site and their FB is not updated


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't be discouraged. Normally the best dogs aren't on the website because they get adopted too quickly to be worth doing up a profile. 

At our shelter, there are many dogs that never make it to petfinder that are GREAT dogs simply because they get scooped up quickly! Particularly with puppies, they are almost never posted online because as soon as we get them, they're all spoken for within a couple of days. Small dogs are often the same way, because more people specifically want small dogs as opposed to large or medium sized.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

You are probably right, I will go with an open mind. I will update you all later on


----------



## rexian (May 5, 2013)

I am a first time dog owner. Before getting a dog please estimate how much time you will be able to devote to the dog. The dog needs you more than you'll ever need a dog. It is very important to socialize the dog with various situations, items and beings. That takes time and sometimes, you need to deal with awkward situations. One time I took her to Target and a guy came running saying I could not take her inside. I told him that I was merely waiting outside and letting her see/meet various people. He said, "In that case, can I pet her?". lol. After that many people passed by and several of them petted her. I take my dog to Post office and stand outside. She is a crowd pleaser and every single soul (almost) notices her and many times she gets petted. I also took her to local police station and got men and women in uniform to pet her. I took her to library where she met many many kids and parents. I introduced her to Vacuum Monster. It was fun and painful at times. Trust me, it takes an awful lot of time. Maybe I am over-doing it. But, I want her to experience a lot of the world before she settles down in adulthood. It kills me going to the shelter and look at their eyes. I met a big rottie mix there who was giving me the look "I know, you won't take me. I am a Rottie." Those eyes haunt me. I hope everything works out for you. Goodluck.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you 
I do have the time and luxury to run my own business from home. I make my own hours and most of the time I work from 9PM til 12,1AM when the house is quite 
My husband is also home a lot, he works from 5-130pm, home at 2PM everyday.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

No luck today, all the dogs we liked they told us were NOT good with kids, and the only one they let us see was a small Russel/terrier/mix type, 10mo, a spazz, cute, but was good, made me come to my senses, I will NOT get a puppy while with a toddler at home. NOT because I would not understand the puppy nipping, etc, but wow, I had forgotten how crazy 'some' puppies can be. Maybe one day, not at this time.
The search continues, older dog, absolutely no doubt. We are sloooooly beggining to feel that we may be better off waiting until my son is older. He was rested and fed today and he was a nightmare, did NOT like the attention to be divided.... of course eventually he will have to learn that, but for now....we will very slowly continue looking, no rush.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That sounds like a good plan, honestly. I don't have kids, but my niece is only five, and I remember when she was two -- she was a good kid, but even good kids are a handful! I couldn't imagine dealing with her and a puppy full time. It can even be a lot of work to integrate an adult dog. It's good that you're not in a rush... it gives you time to find a dog that's as close to perfect as possible for your family. If you see one online and go meet it and everything clicks, then you'll know it was the right choice. If nothing comes along for a year or two, then maybe that's what's best.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I skipped a lot of this thread, so I may be repeating discarded opinions.

1. You might use a furminator to brush a dog everyday to reduce shedding ... to help improve possible selections.
2. You might consider a senior dog, they are trained, calmer, more gentle, predictable personality. Downside is you want assume that an unknown dog will only live to be about 12 yo, so they may die more quickly. And, may have arthritis or hidden end-of-life diseases, but a good Vet can usually diagnose for major issues.
3. A senior Lab or Pit, 7- 10 yo, might be good with kids, tolerant, reasonably energetic and obedient, and happy to sleep during down time.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you. Yes we have a furminator we used to use with our Shiba, great tool!

We want an older dog, but not a senior. Maybe more 3-5yo.

We are patiently looking. We definitely realized that no way we will get a puppy.
So, we hope to meet the right one when the time is right.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd just like to say THANK YOU for being responsible and waiting patiently.

There are so many instances where people get the first dog they can find that isn't appropriate for their family, or get a dog when their family isn't ready. This just causes stress on the dogs, causes bad incidents to happen, and often results in the dog being put down just because it was put in a bad situation.

So again, THANK YOU! By not adopting rashly you are helping the dogs too!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. You're welcome. I am annoyingly patient when it comes to big decisions 
Buying a house was a soap opera LOL


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

You'll find one eventually. Actually, I found getting a dog a lot like shopping for a house. If you know what you have to have and what is a complete deal breaker, it makes it a lot easier. Good luck!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It's not good to brush with the Furminator every day -- it uses blades that can actually cut and really damage the overcoat if used too often. The groomers who post here recommend once a week at most, and no more than a couple of strokes over each area. I'll paste one of graco's posts here:



> The person that told you that the Furminator will "trim" the hair is WRONG. It does NOT trim hair. It is designed to slide over the top coat, and pull out the undercoat. However, it does damage coat if used incorrectly, or too often. Once a week on most breeds is plenty of use, and you don't want to go over and over and over the same spot, as you can irritate the skin. Because the teeth are so short, they are not suitable for long coated breeds in my opinion, and I find them worthless on any dog longer than a husky/shephard. They can damage guard hairs and make bald spots if over used or harshly used.


If you end up with a dog with longer fur and an undercoat, get a slicker brush and a shedding rake, which are safe to use every day.  I get a ton of undercoat out of Casper with the shedding rake -- look at this. That's with just a few strokes.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow! What a gorgeous dog though 
Worth the hair huh? 

Arghhhh guys, you'll going to want to kill me but I keep going back to searching for poodles, poodle mixes... specially black and chocolate ones. It just pulls me that way for some reason, from the begining....

Is it that bad that this type of dog is what I want? I keep reading they can be so gooood w kids (not toy, but miniature and standard).......and while I do NOT want to spend thousands on a dog, if the time comes and we have not found the one, is it horrible if we end up buying? Please, please be gentle....I am willing to continue looking....and I am sure some here are very particular about some breeds, so your input is welcome...thanks guys!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

It is not horrible at all just as long as you buy from a reputable breeder. 

The folks here would be more than willing to help you screen breeders for red flags. You would only find a reputable breeder for purebred dogs though, not mixes.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope that in time we would find one at a rescue or shelter.....mix or not....so that is why I am taking my time.....
thank you.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

There are also breed specific rescues, so you might want to try one of those as well if you decide on something more particular.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I do have the poodle rescue link saved and I check every once in a while....


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> It is not horrible at all just as long as you buy from a reputable breeder.
> 
> The folks here would be more than willing to help you screen breeders for red flags. You would only find a reputable breeder for purebred dogs though, not mixes.


Not strictly true, there are a few breeders out there who are actually trying to breed labxpoodles (labradoodles) as a new breed. Not very many, mind you, but there are some who are now breeding F2 and F3 crosses, as well as a breed club which is striving towards purebred status and requires health testing, health guarantees, contracts etc. of all of its breeder members. I looked at a couple and they mostly looked legit to me (but like I said, I'm not an expert, and there are "unreputable" breeders of any breed).

However, labradoodles are the only "doodle" that I know of that has a breed club and is actively trying to be come a breed, and even then you will have to be _very_ careful about any breeders you approach because they are a very popular breed, and as such most of the "breeders" out there will likely be BYBs or puppy mills. You'd have to be extra careful about vetting any potential breeders. I'm not specifically encouraging you to get a labradoodle, but if a poodle mix turns out to be really what you want, I thought you should know all of your options.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I love the SP's my friend Jackie had just finished her treatments for Cancer getting her puppy from a breeder she been talking to before her treatment started... Lola's personality and antics has been just the best for Jackie.. high energy, full of life but so so very smart in bonding with Jackie to know she wasn't well ... Jackie had her husband to help with Lola too... They have a farm but even with a farm there are rules to learn... SPs are so smart given the time dedicated to them they are excellent in OB...


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous dog though
> Worth the hair huh?
> 
> Arghhhh guys, you'll going to want to kill me but I keep going back to searching for poodles, poodle mixes... specially black and chocolate ones. It just pulls me that way for some reason, from the begining....
> ...





ireth0 said:


> It is not horrible at all just as long as you buy from a reputable breeder.
> 
> The folks here would be more than willing to help you screen breeders for red flags. You would only find a reputable breeder for purebred dogs though, not mixes.


I agree (and I think many here would) with Ireth0. There is no shame in getting a dog from a _reputable_ breeder. I'm not sure about mini poodles, but standards from a reputable breeder (i.e., health tested, proven parents; limited number of litters; good knowledge of the breed; active in the dog community) are likely in the $1500-2000 range. You might be able to find an older dog from a good breeder for less.

Just a tip, brown poodles are called brown. If a breeder is referring to "chocolate" poodles, I'd look _very_ closely at their breeding practices.



MrsB said:


> I do have the poodle rescue link saved and I check every once in a while....


If you're serious about a poodle (or other specific breed), I'd suggest contacting the rescue and sending a completed application. Many breed rescues place dogs before they appear on their web sites. You could even contact breeders and groomers (if you're contemplating a breed that needs regular grooming) in your area explaining that you are interested in an older dog - they may know of a dog who would fit into your home.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I love the SP's my friend Jackie had just finished her treatments for Cancer getting her puppy from a breeder she been talking to before her treatment started... Lola's personality and antics has been just the best for Jackie.. high energy, full of life but so so very smart in bonding with Jackie to know she wasn't well ... Jackie had her husband to help with Lola too... They have a farm but even with a farm there are rules to learn... SPs are so smart given the time dedicated to them they are excellent in OB...


What does SP stand for?

ETA: Nevermind, I'm an idiot - Standard Poodle.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I actually emailed a Poodle rescue about a month ago, no reply. Emailed again, no reply. 
I inquired about Oliver:

http://www.greatlakespoodleclub.com/GLPC rescue.htm

We are looking everywhere and taking out time. Right now, we pretty much narrowed down to either Poodle or a lab/mix.
We are continuasly looking online and will visit a couple events this weekend.

I also found this Lab rescue:

http://www.fortunatelabrescue.org/meetyourmatch.html

I emailed them and asked them to keep us in mind.....ideally a older lab/mix, not over 40-45lbs.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

We got approved by this shelter that someone here mentioned. Wonderful people!!
Now I am nervous!! LOL

Their adoption even it tomorrow.........

http://www.arf-il.org/available_dogs.html


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woohoo! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

They have some adorable lab mixes, but puppies, so I have to sleep on it........a decision needs to be made BEFORE I see their cute faces in person LOL


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I would totally recommend Nutmeg to you. Seems she's good with cats, kids, dogs and is housetrained. She's an adult and has the kindest eyes I've seen in a while.

~~~
Alex seems like a good one too.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

We do intend on looking at nutmeg 
She does look sweet!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

My husband really likes Lola, she is a puppy. *SIGH*, BUT, the foster lady has a 1yr old grandson and she told me that this puppy is awesome w the baby, dogs, cats, everyone...her sister RUBY, was adopted and there was a pic of her w the baby playing w her ears....

It could be the best dog for us, if we can get passed the puppy craziness! I am a wreck now! LOL
I am also unsure on how big this dog will get.....oh boy.....


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsB said:


> My husband really likes Lola, she is a puppy. *SIGH*, BUT, the foster lady has a 1yr old grandson and she told me that this puppy is awesome w the baby, dogs, cats, everyone...her sister RUBY, was adopted and there was a pic of her w the baby playing w her ears....
> 
> It could be the best dog for us, if we can get passed the puppy craziness! I am a wreck now! LOL
> I am also unsure on how big this dog will get.....oh boy.....


 I would just be really careful with puppies  just because the sister will let the 1 year old do that doesn't mean the sister will and it could be a potential bite just saying. I really like Nutmeg for you I hope everything works out and you can find someone you like


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I think Grady would be prefect, did you look at his description?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

blenderpie said:


> I think Grady would be prefect, did you look at his description?


Boy they hammed him up in it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

blenderpie said:


> I think Grady would be prefect, did you look at his description?


Shoot, I almost want to adopt him with that description and goofy smile.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha, I want Grady he sounds awesome. You should consider Poncho too I think. He sounds like a mellow easy going boy.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

Grady looks fantastic and I also suggest you look into Eloise. She's a little more calm which might be just the ticket with young children.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all, I am back, 4 pet events today, wheeeew.

The one I had mentioned, what a disappointment. Very little dogs 
NO kid friendly ones....

then we headed to 3 other events, fell in LOVE with one dog, cute, gentle, BELLY UP letting us and my son pet her, then, the volunteer (not the actual foster mom), tells us she NEEDS to go to a home w another dog, not sure why, she came from a home w no other dogs??
This is she, the pics are not accurate, she is a bit larger, maybe 40lbs tops. GORGEOUS. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23080494?rvp=1

I left this place very discouraged. But I just emailed the actual foster home to see how she feels about her, etc, (she wasnt at the event)...


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like to add that after the events we stopped by a friends house, they own a Boston Terrier, and my husband was IN LOVE, I have to admit the guy was super fun.
They have a small kid (now 5, but 18mo when the puppy arrived) and they are best buddies.

I know someone mentioned those before....how do you all feel about those?
IF we would go that route, we would wait til next spring....and get a puppy.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Bostons are rowdy as all get out.


I'm a little confused as to how you can say that NONE of these shelters or rescues have NO kid friendly dogs...
In every single one of the shelters and rescues you've posted here, every single dog I've clicked that on meets your requirements has said they are kid friendly... Especially that last shelter you posted. There are MANY dogs there that are said to be good with kids...


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

I am telling you, MANY of the dogs we saw today that we re supposed to be "kid friendly", the minute we said 2yo (they saw him, he was with us the whole time!!!!), it was a NO!!!!
And the ONE we loved, and was good w kids, they said she needed another dog....
We saw at least 30 - 40 dogs today.
They mean kids, but older kids I am sure......

Not quite sure what you meant on the boston comment...

ETA: MANY dogs listed are NO LONGER available.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

In addition to contacting the foster, I would also contact the rescue and ask again about the dog you like. Who knows how knowledgeable the volunteer truly was about the dog you're interested in, and really, I'm not convinced they would reject a good home because you don't have another dog, since there are so many dogs who need homes!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say when they found out you had a 2 year old, they became concerned about the fact that he's two, and MOST people wit children that young end up returning their dogs, or that's the reason why the dog ended up there in the first place. Still, I don't think they should have just flat out said no.


By the Boston comment I meant they are quite active dogs and can easily get rough and lose awareness of themselves.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

it is a possibility. I dont blame them, but receiving so many no's on a day is frustrating LOL.

I would love to hear from the Boston Terrier owners.....anyone here?
Thanks!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> In addition to contacting the foster, I would also contact the rescue and ask again about the dog you like. Who knows how knowledgeable the volunteer truly was about the dog you're interested in, and really, I'm not convinced they would reject a good home because you don't have another dog, since there are so many dogs who need homes!


 I DID 
I sent an email to the Rescue's email and to the foster mom. The volunteers did not know much about the dog, which I understand, but this dog has been at the foster's for almost 4 weeks, so I REALLY need to hear from her 
To be honest, while they do an honorable job, the teenage volunteers were no help at all, at more then one event


----------



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

MrsB you really need a new way of finding a dog that will suit your family because what you are doing is not working.
Find a few rescues you like and submit an application not for a specific dog and be very clear what you are looking for in a dog and that you have a 2 year old and let the rescues match dogs to you,It maybe a wait until they get the right dog in but it would be alot easier.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you, 

Yes, with 3 of the rescue's (the more reputable ones and that gets more animals in) I sent a detailed email telling about us and what we are looking for.
I received reply from one, and from the whole list, she told me about this dog:
(we did not specify gender, or breed, only that we wanted KID, animal and people friendly and not over 50lbs.)

http://animalhouseshelter.com/details.asp?animalid=26430910

I am waiting to hear from the other 2. And will continue looking.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Tommy is gorgeous!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh man! He looks fabulous! Now I kind of want him... hahaha.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh man those ears!! There's nothin' I like better than rubbing velvety doggie ears!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I would say basset hound/beagle lol but he is very adorable  snatch him up while you have the chance


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> I would say basset hound/beagle lol but he is very adorable  snatch him up while you have the chance


Or maybe basset hound/doxie? He's a cutie for sure, though. And aren't bassets supposed to be good family dogs?


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, thanks guys. We visited him. NOTHING like she made it sound....non-stop barking, growling, almost snatched my hand when I went for the toy a few feet away....etc......

We also went to the MO Boston Terrier Rescue, our friend happens to volunteer there sometimes..... and met a lil guy, a puppy, most likely he might be coming home w us next week or so!!! The mom and dad were surrender due to the family loosing their home and moving to an apt.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adorable!  I hope this is your pup that has been waiting for you!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If you do end up with a puppy, bookmark this link (you need to sign up for the site to see it, but it's a 100% free online training textbook from a great behaviorist/trainer): Dog Training Digital Textbook

And remember that it's a puppy, and it WILL bite and jump, and it won't be housebroken for possibly months, and it will be a lot of work. Be patient with him.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. We are very much aware that we are NUTS, but we feel good about it. We are enrolling in training and also reading up. Thanks for the link. Def bookmarked!
My husband has tons of vacation days so he will be around a lot too.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope the little puppy works out for you and is everything you've dreamed of! The books Crantastic linked are excellent.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Thanks guys. We are very much aware that we are NUTS, but we feel good about it. We are enrolling in training and also reading up. Thanks for the link. Def bookmarked!
> My husband has tons of vacation days so he will be around a lot too.


Congrats! Cute puppy. 

It's really a process finding a dog. My family ended up with a totally different dog (a Bernese Mountain Dog) than we started out looking for (a Weimaraner).


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you guys. All your input and help has been great.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

good luck with the puppy  keep us updated remember puppies nip it doesn't mean they are aggressive


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys 
Yes, he was playful and definitely nipping, but we are ok w that. I also got a book on trainning from my neighbor, going to read before bed tonight. We REALLY want to put the time into training him.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Just make sure that your training is positive -- avoid anything that talks about being the "alpha" or dominating your pup. Don't physically punish, but interrupt and redirect when your pup does "bad" things, and reward for the good things. It's always easier and better to show a dog what you want it to do rather than punish it for doing what you don't want it to do.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Absolutely. 

So far the info we have is NOT to use the name when he does something negative, but praise when positive... will crate train and commands from very young. He is about 10 weeks, but IF coming home will not be in a week or 2.

NOT going to punish physically, I do not tolerate that.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds like you're prepared! I hope everything works out. Keep us updated!


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

We are determined to raise this dog to be a great dog.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like Paul Owens' puppy and dog books (I'd recommend the dog book since there is a great deal of overlap in the two books and Dunbar has extensive information on all things puppy in his). From what you've said, seem like you might appreciate his approach to dog training.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Great, thank you 
We are trying to figure out the crate place, and re-reading on crate training now


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Since you also had a problem with resource guarding before, I'd make sure you also teach puppy to be okay with you around his food, toys etc right from the start. I don't have any good articles/books for it but I know other members here do. Good luck with your possible new pup!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations  saw the picture and he look adorable !!!!!! you will do fine it's a baby, keep it simple... I like to focus on learning the daily schedule... eat, sleep, potty/walk time... Sending good thoughts.... your way


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks all. 

Yes, we will work right away on food/toy aggression, etc. We are looking into the K-9 training too.


----------



## MrsB (Aug 10, 2009)

We were also wondering, will his face "patch" change once he grows? That is what we love the most about him


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Yes, we will work right away on food/toy aggression, etc. We are looking into the K-9 training too.


just want you to chill,,, feel so much of the resourcing guarding is actually provoked to develop (by people trying too hard to prevent it) let them eat their food in peace, don't test/tease them about their meal time food. You can use reward training at different times learning about you and food.... and toys...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is a great article about how to prevent (and treat) resource guarding (it's not actually food/toy "aggression," it's fear-based): Click here.


----------

